# WHS- Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome :(



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

This is what Petunia has. For people that aren't familiar with it:
*What is WHS?
In short, WHS (wobbly hedgehog syndrome) is a progressive, degenerative, neurological disease, the cause of which is still uncertain. There are no known cures, but there are treatments and supportive care you can give that may extend their life and certainly add quality to it. This disease acts much like Multiple Sclerosis does in humans, and may have a rapid onset, though more often the onset is gradual. The hind legs are often affected first, and then the paralysis spreads to the front legs and other parts of the body. Sometimes the paralysis affects one side of the body, and your hedgehog will begin tipping over and unable to stay upright. A series of case studies was done and they revealed that the onset of symptoms in most cases occurs between the ages of 18 and 24 months, although this disease has also been known to strike both younger and older hedgehogs. Hedgehogs with WHS will often experience weight loss, due in part to their inability to get to their food dishes (much can be done to help this) and in the advance stages of this disease, they become completely immobilized. In the cases that were studied, death occurred between 6 weeks and 19 months after the onset of symptoms. *

He did many things. The xrays will be ready Monday, but he is positive it is by her movement and whatnot. I am devestated.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Has you hog passed?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Not yet. I'm waiting for my hubby to get back from Chicago. I'm going to wait to Monday at least to verify on the x-rays.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I did not know that an X-ray would confirm WHS.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

x-rays? My understading is that a more full necropsy of a deceased hedgie is the only way to determine if a hedgie had WHS. 

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with the boards, but what makes you suspect that your little guy has WHS?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

How is she doing? I she home?

There are some folks here with hedgies who have WHS...so help is here...

Hang in there and love her to pieces while you wait.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

You can tell based on the skeleton. He showed me there. It cannot be absolutely diagnosed until postmordem. 

He listened to the whole food thing, and then watched her walk. He then video taped her walk, watched her eyes, watched her just lay there. He then went and compared it to other WHS videos.(this is the third case he has seen in 25 years). He asked lots of questions about her movement before it got this weak. He was very helpful. They did 3 xrays to look at the skeleton. He also took off the charges for all the xrays and tests.

She also has fluid in her lungs, so they told me to be careful with the syringe feedings.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

She is home right now. She's curled up in my lap.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry this has happened to her.  
Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I highly disagree with your vet and suggest you get another opinion. 

You got her just a week ago. Did she walk normally then? WHS DOES NOT come on this quickly. 

You cannot diagnose WHS by xrays. WHS can only be confirmed after death by a necropsy AND histopathology. 

Most WHS hogs keep a good appetite but as the disease progresses they have difficulty eating because they can't stand at their bowl or crunch hard kibble. With some modifications to their dishes and food, and eventually syringe feeding, a whs hog will continue eating well up until their muscles have deteriorated to the point they can no longer swallow. 

WHS causes muscle wasting. They loose weight which is actually muscle mass. 

A vet can give an educated guess based on how hedgie acts but there are so many other curable illnesses that mimic whs. Even a hedgehog that is not warm enough can appear to have whs. Those with advanced FLD, ear infections, or any illness can reach a point where hedgie wobbles, is unable to walk and won't eat. 

From what you have written, it sounds to me that the little one is having issues from not eating. FLD can start within a couple of days of not eating and once it starts, they go down hill rather quickly. When they don't eat and fld starts,they start to feel yucky so don't want to eat and feeding them becomes a struggle. The less food they eat, the faster fld progresses and they become weak, wobbly which continues to get worse. 

If she walked fine when you got her, this is not WHS and I would take her to a more knowledgeable vet.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

She walked funny before, she had the weird stance the whole time. I just thought it was normal for a hedgie. There isn't other hedgie vets around here, and he has been dealing with them for 30 years.

I plan on keeping up the syringe feeding, so we will see if she improves or not. If she does, then I know he is wrong, if it doesn't, well.

I haven't written her off just yet. Just devestated at the diagnosis.

I've been reading some of the sites that people have started about their hedgies with it, and everything that they had in the early stages, she has.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

In the mean time, there's nothing you can do except care for the little thing and enjoy her, right?

So...breathe...relax...enjoy...don't stress about a diagnosis/prognosis until you have to on Monday.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

MissC said:


> In the mean time, there's nothing you can do except care for the little thing and enjoy her, right?
> 
> So...breathe...relax...enjoy...don't stress about a diagnosis/prognosis until you have to on Monday.


That's my plan. In my mind if I keep syringe feeding her she will get better. here's hoping!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hedgies have not been in Canada for 30years and when they did come to Canada there where very limited amount. I highly doubt that he has seen all that many.

I also completely agree with Nancy, WHS does NOT set in this fast. You have only just gotten her and of course you would think she walked a little funny. Hedgehogs do walk funny and they have weird stances.

WHS takes months and months to set it to full blown WHS, they continue to eat until they can no longer drag themselves to their bowls.

WHS can only be diagnosed on death with a necropsy done by an Experienced vet which is in the US. No x-ray can show WHS.

Please you need to listen to us, she is weak and lethargic because she hasn't been getting enough food into her. 

Continue to syringe feed her every 4 hours getting as much as you can into her, she needs to have at least 12ml a day the more you can get into her the better she will start feeling.

Make sure she is drinking, if she isn't you need to syringe her water as well. Or get another vet to do so subq fluids and some vitamins.

There is a good likelihood she has started to develop FLD, now it is reversible if caught in the early stages, other wise it will be a life longer battle to keep it under control. FLD can kill her if it is not dealt with.

Did the vet you went to do any blood work on her?

If you need help please email me, we are in Toronto so not that far away. We will help you if you need it. We do not want to see this girl pass away because the vet misdiagnosed her.

We have everything here for syringe feeding, subq'ing fluids, we know how the give medication via injections and also vitamins by injections, most importantly we have very experienced hedgehog vets at our disposable.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Just PMed you.

You guys are making me feel like this is still doable!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Just gave her about 3mls of sweet potato baby food. Tell me exactly what to do and I will listen to you all!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> Just PMed you.
> 
> You guys are making me feel like this is still doable!


It IS doable!! There is lots of help available...just take a deep breath and do what you can NOW...don't worry about what might happen...

You are in awesomely terrific hands with Yara and Nancy!!! Listen to their advice and relax a bit. You're no good to anyone all hopped up on stress vibes, right?  I'm not working...I will worry for you. You just concentrate on learning and doing as much as you can from the experts!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

PM'd you back Jen


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I just syringed 1ml of water in here. Got rid of the wood chips, I figured the dust wouldn't be good with her condition right now. I added a fleece blanket in the corner for her to lay in.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You're doing such a great job! This is a big obstacle for you both to have to go through so early on. But you just keep at it & keep doing what Nancy & HG say! Hopefully all this will get better and the 2 of you will really have a close bond. I know it's hard right now - but if she was with anyone else, would they be trying so hard to make her better? You're my hero!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got done feeding her second batch of A/D. I also finally got the heat lamp set up. To me she looks SO much better than she did last night and this morning.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!!  

Good job, hedgie-mama!!

When you're both feeling up to it maybe you could post a video? Some of the experienced folk here may see something that could be useful.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Sending prayers for a healthy recovery!!!

I do have to note though, you mentioned using a tank. Just be careful using a tank as well as a heat set up, as it is not exactly ideal because of the lack of ventilation.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Immortalia said:


> Sending prayers for a healthy recovery!!!
> 
> I do have to note though, you mentioned using a tank. Just be careful using a tank as well as a heat set up, as it is not exactly ideal because of the lack of ventilation.


The lid is only for when we are not home. I want to change to having a cage setup like I have seen on here.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sending good thoughts your way, hoping she will feel better soon. You're getting awesome advice from Nancy and Hedgehog Grove. 

You mentioned she has fluid in her lungs, is there something that has to be done about it? Is she in any kind of medication?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> I'm sending good thoughts your way, hoping she will feel better soon. You're getting awesome advice from Nancy and Hedgehog Grove.
> 
> You mentioned she has fluid in her lungs, is there something that has to be done about it? Is she in any kind of medication?


The tech mentioned she saw a little bit, but just told me to be careful.

I think I'm going to have to call out of town and see how car the next vet that deals with hedgies is.


----------

